# NBA Finals Game 6:Miami Heat @ Dallas Mavericks



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lets go Mavs! Beat them up like a *** whippin


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mavs come out hot even without the support of fans in this game thread lol.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Back to back 3s baby. lets go cant stop us.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Great start


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Why is Stackhouse always Spazing on his dunks. Luckily Dirk got it. Dirk is real aggressive tonight. I love it.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I know. He misses so many dunks, but at least something good came outta it


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Someone please explain to me how Wade is getting some of these calls?!?!?!?!?

We are not even touching him on most of them. Marquis was not even close to him on that last foul. Incredible.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

... wtf man. I dont get it. Build a 14 pt lead with penetration, ball movement and hustle, then piss it away with 3pt attempts and stackhouse. I certainly hope this isnt Avery telling them this because if he is he can get the hell outta Dallas. And why is Dirk not getting touches anymore? He is killing them tonight! WTF?! Avery wants stackhouse to shoot more?!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Up by 14. 
Heat get within 4.
Up by 11. 
Heat get within 5. 
Up by 10. 
Heat lead by 1 @ half. 

Way too streaky. We need to bury these guys. We get a lead and go away from our gameplan.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Up by 14.
> Heat get within 4.
> Up by 11.
> Heat get within 5.
> ...


True dat... lol, but yeah.. so we really need to start making baskets. The Mavs ended 0-8 or something right?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

All jumpers.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Welp, you all know whats next. They aint playin with no energy and Stackhouse and Jho are playin like complete ****. Figures, Dirk has a great game and everyone else doesnt step up. No one wants to get to the paint, no one is playing with any energy at all and we cant make layups. Far too much shooting from Stack as well, 2-17 ffs..


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Ahh, I'm so frustrated and anxious. They keep missing and Heat score


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We're playing like **** now, come on get a run before the 4th get a run....


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> We're playing like **** now, come on get a run before the 4th get a run....


Your wish is my command.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

If the Heat hold on and win this game it is because of Alonzo Mourning. My favorite player of all time is bringing it tonight.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Favorite player? Zo?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Thats right Jet, shoot us right out of the game. Will someone other than Quis PENETRATE THE ****IN LANE\!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow. 2 incredibly stupid 3's by Dirk and Jet.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Theres no ****in excuse for all the 3 pt attempts with the ****in game tied. AND SHAQ AND ZO ON THE GODDAMN BENCH. GET TO THE BASKET


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

wow... one more ****ing 3 and I guarantee we lose.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

toldja... it was a great season though. gg..


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I knew Poseys 3 would go in


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

so did i


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no excuse for 18 three pt attempts, none


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

wow another close finish coming up.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Wade puts a forearm in Dirk's gut and goes to the line for 2. This officiating is a joke, and this is coming from an unbiased fan.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

man I hate to say it but nice seasdon guys this hurts to see the officiating get to like this, but do not take credit from the heat they still had to make the plays.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yep, fkn hate that payton and mourning have a ring though


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Terry was so close


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> Wade puts a forearm in Dirk's gut and goes to the line for 2. This officiating is a joke, and this is coming from an unbiased fan.


I agree. That foul was absolutely ridiculous and I'm not a fan of Dallas either. Sucks for teams that aren't chosen by the NBA to get the spotlight/preferential treatment.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We sucked so bad that Daniels actually had to stp up.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> We sucked so bad that Daniels actually had to stp up.


exactly. At least SOMEONE figured out that were only gonna win with penetration.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Daniels is still a keeper, but KVH and Brickhouse must go.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We are the worst team to make the finals.

I'm in tears right now, one of my favorite teams won but my FAVORITE team lost.

We'll be back next year...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't be down, actually getting to the FInals is a big accomplishment. Would have been worse if you got swept


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Daniels is still a keeper, but KVH and Brickhouse must go.


Stack was the only one that made things happen when nobody else could. Remember his three and a key block today. He didn't have a great shooting percentage, but nobody on the Mavs roster had that.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Stack was the only one that made things happen when nobody else could. Remember his three and a key block today. He didn't have a great shooting percentage, but nobody on the Mavs roster had that.


are yuo insane?>! he was 2-17 before that! TWO FOR <B>SEVENTEEN</B>

youre damn right he made things happen, he turned it over for easy miami buckets!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Agreed, we have to keep Stackhouse but get rid of Van Horn. We need a decent backup PF that can at 15 minutes a game so Dirk can play SF.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lhttp://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260620006

look at that box score. Take a good hard look at it. Thats why we lost. Stack with TWELVE (7-18)?! Josh 5-18?! Devin, 6 pts FOUR turnovers. Dirk had almost double EVERYONES pts. I hope they remember this night every game next season.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hell no Stackhouse is the worst, he has to go. The fact that he keeps trying to dunk and ends up spazing is one reson alone why he should go. KVH has to go unless he signs a 950k contract. We know thats impossible so he has to go.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> are yuo insane?>! he was 2-17 before that! TWO FOR <B>SEVENTEEN</B>
> 
> youre damn right he made things happen, he turned it over for easy miami buckets!


Mike Breen got that one wrong, he only shot 13 times today.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This was our chance, I'm not confident that we will make it this far next year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

btw: JT was 7-25, that's really awful


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Marquis showed me a lot tonight. He showed me that he is capable of carrying a team.. for a little while that is. I certainly hope this inspires him to work out a lot over the offseason, because he can be a very nice asset off the bench and possibly starter if he puts his mind to it.. anyone else agree


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Mike Breen got that one wrong, he only shot 13 times today.


no, he went 7-19 tonight


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> no, he went 7-19 tonight


http://www.nba.com/games/20060620/MIADAL/boxscore.html

Got it from there and the official site should be right on the stats.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20060620/MIADAL/boxscore.html
> 
> Got it from there and the official site should be right on the stats.



yea it says he went 5-13 inside and 2-6 from the 3pt. ****ty like i said last.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> yea it says he went 5-13 inside and 2-6 from the 3pt. ****ty like i said last.


Trifactors also count as a normal shot, so he shot only 13 times.


----------

